# magimix food processor



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I know this has come up before. My Cuisinart food processor is acting up so I am considering getting a new one. I have read that Cuisinart and KitchenAid generally are considered to be the two best brands, but have heard very little about Magimix food processors, which I am considering. (specifically, I am thinking about the Magimix Cuisine System 5150)  If you have one or contemplated getting one, what has your experience been? If you decided against it, why?

Or, if you have another recommendation, I would be pleased to hear it!

Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Is this the food processor you're interested in, made by Robot Coupe?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Thank you, Pete. Having heard about fake reviews, I am a little leery of those posted on a store's website.

Yup, that's the basic idea, though William-Sonoma has one too, with the handle in front instead of on the side. The one at W-S also mentions having an extra large feed tube, which the Chef's Catalogue doesn't mention. Have you had any experience with Magimix? It sounds like you have to use the large bowl all the time, even if you only have enough food to fill the small bowl. Kind of odd. Am also worried about where I would get it fixed if something breaks.

What are the comparative advantages and disadvantages of having the handle on the side or front of the machine?


----------

